
It’s Not Foot in Mouth Disease, Michael Moritz and Sequoia Capital - growthmaverick
https://medium.com/@jessnordell/it-s-not-foot-in-mouth-disease-6fdc3e2b08bc#.7oaybjl8v
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701322)

~~~
growthmaverick
Thanks for sharing this. I didn't know that it was submitted earlier. Should I
remove this or not?

~~~
DrScump
It's polite to check first.

Use the Search at the bottom of the page, then sort by date (descending) -
it's easy to see what other articles use that keyword.

There's a dupe-recognition attempt at post time, but it doesn't yet catch
cases like sites that append crap to URLs to make them artificially unique.

~~~
growthmaverick
Thanks for the info. I will keep this practice.

